# AR14 "Jam"



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

My AR has a live round in chamber and gun won't let me eject it. I can pull extractor back about an inch and the round will slide out of barrel, but chamber won't open any further. Also, safety will not engage. Any ideas, or know anyone that will look at this for me? Thanks.................... Bob 850.393.2285


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Can you seat the casing/extractor? If so I'd touch it off and then work on it.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

I had something similar happen at Oak Ridge gun range once when my AR10 had gotten back from being cerakoted...shame on me for assuming the guy had cleaned my gun up. I went and got one of the attendants and I'm pretty sure he was able to get it out by splitting the upper/lower.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you have a picture of your AR-14 just in case we are thinking its a AR-15 and giving you bad advice?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Mortar it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynical (Apr 26, 2008)

John B. said:


> Mortar it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Don’t do this if you have a collapsible stock.

And don’t do this if you don’t know what you’re doing. It’s a crude technique for when you don’t have tools or knowledge available. It tears shit up.

The first thing I’d do is take out the rear take down pin to split the lower and upper, so I could verify there’s not anything obstructing the buffer and spring from moving unrestricted in the tube.

It would be unusual for there to be something in the chamber preventing the round from coming out unfired. Firing it in this condition wouldn’t be my first option either, probably not even an option I’d consider at all. Any gunsmith should be able to handle this in a few minutes’ time.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If you know Jerome (JJ) oneshot (on gun forum) take it up to him in Jay....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

take the gun apart, chances are it will come out. dang, Drop the lower, remove the BCG and remove... have you tried anything since you've posted this?


----------



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

*AR15 not 14*

sorry y'all, I'm just now getting back. Sorry for the typo, it is a DelTon AR 15 M4 with an adjustable stock. I'll try the ideas in the post and get back. I apologize for the lack of communication and typo...... Bob


----------



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Jam Out*

Thanks y'all. Dropped the lower and it came out . Thanks again


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you got it squared away. Here's a issue similar to yours, has to do with popped primers.

https://www.ar15.com/forums/AR-15/T...s-bit-that-fell-out-of-the-lower-/123-747555/

"Had one lock a bolt part way back one day. Had to take the buffer tube off, pound the bolt forward, split the receivers apart and the pound the bolt out part way before the spent primer fell out.

Had a scarier one the last time it happened. Gun went bang, bang, bang, click. I pulled the trigger again, nothing. Tried to put it on safe, it wouldn't go on safe. Tried to pull the bolt to the rear and the bolt wouldn't move. Sat down on the ground to examine it further and while it was lying across my thighs, pointed down range, it suddenly fired. It did not eject the empty. Had to do some pounding again to get things open and found a spent primer down in the lower where it had screwed up the hammer/sear/safety interactions.

Surprise, surprise. Always keep the muzzle pointed in a safe direction."


----------

